# Primus Ray Labs Reseller



## PRL-EU (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello Guys!

My name is Mike. I am a reseller of Primus Ray Labs, and some pharmacy grade products as well.

About us:

We are located in the EU so shipping comes directly from an EU country. We strive to provide the fastest service, best gear available, and also the best customer service around. 

Contact info: 

You can place all orders through email....for the email address to place orders please PM me. Other questions not related to orders can also be sent through PM. 

Shipping:

Products are ALL shipped from within the EU. We have a 10-14 day shipping time to the US. Shipping to European countries, takes up to 7 days. Shipping cost is 20 euros. We have not had any lost packs within the last year, and the few that we have lost, we always resent within 24 hours of recieving the seizure letter or proof of pack not arriving. Products are always sent within 24 hours of recieving payment. 

Payment: 

Payment MUST be in Euros. We currently only accept Western Union, and Moneygram, but we are working on getting a Paypal account set up and also Bitcoin eventually. For EU customers we allow bank transfer. Please use all correct information when sending payment this is very important.

Questions/customer care:

I am not online all day. Though, we strive to answer all emails within 24 hours of recieving them. You can also send me a PM, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.

Products:

ALL PRICES ARE IN EUROS.

PRIMUS RAY LABS INJECTS 10×1ML:

testosterone PROP. 40
TESTOSTERONE ENAN. 40
TESTOSTERONE CYP. 40
SUSTANON. 40
TESTOSTERONE BASE. 45
tren ACE. 45
TREN ENAN. 45
PRIMOBOLAN. 55
WINSTROL INJECT. 40
PARABOLAN. 50
NANDROLONE DECANOATE. 45
masteron PROP. 45
NPP. 45
BOLDONONE. 45
CLENBUTERAL INJECT. 40

PRIMUS RAY TABLETTS:

anavar 50× 10MG. 35
WINSTROL 50× 10MG. 25
OXY 50× 10MG. 35
D-BOL 50× 10MG. 25
HALOTESTIN. 50 TABLETS. 50
PROVIRON 50× 20MG. 30
CLENBUTERAL 50X 40MCG. 30
nolvadex 50X 20MG. 35

PHARMACY PRODUCTS:

EGIS NOLVADEX 30× 20MG. 35

WE will have a few more pharmacy products soon. If you have any questions or comments, please let me know. 

I will be uploading photos of all the products very soon

Have a great day guys!

Mike


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2017)

OP, does Admin know yer here? Think carefully before ye respond.


----------



## PRL-EU (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## PRL-EU (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Caballero (Sep 22, 2017)

............
View attachment 4480


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 22, 2017)

Whats your skype?
I need to see you face2face before i do any businesses


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm giving ye timeout for now. If yer good with Admin he'll let ye back.


----------



## PRL-EU (Sep 22, 2017)

We will also have Bayer Testoviron but waiting on price.


----------



## PRL-EU (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey guys I get it I really do. But I am not here to cause problems. I am a genuine business man and will always be fair and come correct.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 22, 2017)

Your prices are bogus and concentrations aren't listed. 

**** off shill.


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 22, 2017)

We don't want businessmen here.
We want iron brothers.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 22, 2017)

This is legit and safe, very smart guy!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> This is legit and safe, very smart guy!



This is also me being sarcastic LOL!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 23, 2017)

I like mashed potatoes


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 23, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I like mashed potatoes



I use a 38 gauge for mashed potatoes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 23, 2017)

Sometimes I put the ketchup alongside the fries. 

Sometimes I just dump it all over them bitches.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2017)

Trust is a must he got mine, NOT!


----------

